# General > Business >  Recruitment underway for nda archive

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*RECRUITMENT UNDERWAY FOR NDA ARCHIVE*


Wednesday 11th May - 09:00am -19:30pm Thursday 12th May - 09:00am - 21:00pm   Pulteney Centre, Wick:  Huddart St, Wick, Caithness KW1 5BA   The event will be a chance for people to learn about the new Archive as a whole, and find out what jobs are on offer by meeting the various different subcontractors, security, highlife highland etc.   Recruitment has begun in earnest for the new NDA Archive based in Wick.   [Read Full Article]

----------

